#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Isolatie in basbox

## Niels de Jong

Hallo iedereen,

ik heb onlangs 2 baskasten gemaakt. hierin komt een subwoofer met een vermogen van 350w rms 700w peak op 4 ohm. 

Nou zit ik alleen met het probleem dat ik niet zou weten of er in deze kast isolatie moet, wat voor soort isolatie, en waar ik deze moet aanbrengen.

[FONT='Times New Roman'] Niels, photos - Hyves.net - Always in touch with your friends[/FONT]

[FONT='Times New Roman']Ik kreeg de foto niet in beeld. kijk even via deze link welke basbox ik heb gemaakt.[/FONT]

[FONT='Times New Roman']alvast bedankt.[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman'][/FONT]

----------


## sushi

Volgens mij zie je in Pa applicatie's wat betreft de subwoofer, dat deze vaak binnen geen isolatie hebben. Zelf heb ik nu B52 subwoofer, maar deze hebben ook geen isolatie. Dit zijn echter wel hoorngeladen subwoofer en deze worden ook vaak niet geisoleerd.

Isolatie wordt meer gezet bij echte audiofiele toepassingen en dan vaak bij gesloten of bassreflex subkisten. Wat ik zo aan jou foto kan opmaken lijkt het erop dat jij de bassreflex kistmethode maakt. Wat mij wel opvalt is dat die poorten wel erg groot en kort zijn. Heb je dit gesimuleerd??

Overigens met isolatie bedoel je toch niet isolatie betreft het luchtdicht maken van je kist??

----------


## Niels de Jong

Nee ik heb ze niet gesimuleerd, zou ook niet weten hoe dit moet. is ook de eerste keer voor mij dat ik zelf de basboxen heb gemaakt, had veel vrije tijd en begon met te vervelen dus vandaar.

Ik heb er rekening mee gehouden wanneer ik er een zwaardere speaker in zet dat dit mogelijk is. daarom zijn de poorten ook aan de grote kant.

nee, dit bedoel ik niet. Ik heb de speaker even uit getest en het leek mij dat hij nogal hol klonk vandaar ook de vraag. nou moet ik wel zeggen dat de handvaten er nog niet in zaten.

mvg Niels

----------


## SPS

Tot welke frequentie ga je ze gebruiken? Of heb je in je testje een full-range signaal er opgezet... Dan kan ik me de holle klank voorstellen. Wat waarschijnlijk ook niet echt prima gaat worden is de afstemming van de speaker in de kast. (Niet gesimuleerd, DUS niet afgestemde kast/speaker combinatie) Dat ga je niet oplossen met wat demping...........

Paul.

----------


## Niels de Jong

ik ga nou gebruik maken van 2 versterkers eentje voor de topkasten en eentje nou voor de nieuwe baskasten. er moet nog een crossover komen als ik deze goed instel dan zou het holle geluid miss. over moeten gaan.

----------


## All-round Sound

Hallo Niels,

op het achter , zij , en boven paneel een versteveging aanbrengen
de kast aan de binnenzijde voorzien van een dempingsplaat  [ eierdop schuim ]
niet in de BR poort !!!!

het ziet er uit als een B&C of 18 Sound ontwerp 
dus ook de orginele speaker toepassen 
het gaat anders echt niet werken zonder de BR poort goed te tunen 
en het zou je een hoop speakers kunnen gaan kosten 

m.v.g.
Luke de Jong
=================================================
zelf bouw kan ook goed zijn [ soms nog veel beter ]
als je je maar aan de regeltjes of tekening houd

----------


## koentjes

> Isolatie wordt meer gezet bij echte audiofiele toepassingen en dan vaak bij gesloten of bassreflex subkisten. .....



ik ben anders al genoeg frontloaded kasten tegengekomen mèt isolatie erin... en dat werkt toch wel hoor....
over de hoorngeladen kasten heb je gelijk, die werken niet met isolatie erin...

----------


## laserguy

Ja maar je isolatie veroorzaakt rendementsverlies dus als het niet hoeft... liever niet.

----------


## All-round Sound

hoeveel rendement verlies ??

het is zelfs zo dat een speaker in een kleinere kast met schuim / demping matriaal past dan zonder

voorbeeld  niet werkelijke maten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
kast 100Ltr. speaker 18" rcf L18P200  met demping met BR poort
kast 150Ltr. speaker 18" rcf L18P200 zonder demping met BR poort

ook heb je met demping minder last van staande golven en het impuls gedrag van de speaker wordt ook gunstig beinvloed

----------


## Freek Fokker

> ik ben anders al genoeg frontloaded kasten tegengekomen mèt isolatie erin... en dat werkt toch wel hoor....
> over de hoorngeladen kasten heb je gelijk, die werken niet met isolatie erin...



Zeker hebben hoorngeladen kasten wel demping. Vaak zit de achterkamer zelfs volgepropt met demping.

----------


## Koen van der K

Over dit onderwerp heb ik wel eens een topic aangeboord en informatieve reacties op gehad > http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/zel...materiaal.html


Groeten !

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ja maar je isolatie veroorzaakt rendementsverlies dus als het niet hoeft... liever niet.



Dat is dus zeker niet het geval, door de demping krijgt de speaker minder belasting aan de achterzijde, het is dus net alsof de kast groter is.
Je hebt minder last van staande golven, de kastwanden trillen minder mee en de uiteindelijke geluidskwaliteit zal er beter door worden.

----------


## laserguy

kast lijkt idd groter maar alle energie aan de achterkant wordt GEDEMPT en demping = verlies aan rendement. Zegt overigens niets over geluidskwaliteit.
Zoals de grote Cruyff altijd zei: Elk voordeel heb zijn nadeel... Het is een kwestie van kiezen maar omdat P.A. vooral bedoeld is om voldoende druk op te bouwen is rendement nog altijd wel heel belangrijk.

----------


## SPS

Ik denk dat Koen met z'n verwijzing naar het topic wel voldoende antwoorden heeft aangegeven.
Om het leuk te houden:
Boxen "isoleren"  :Confused: zoals de TS wil, is alleen zinvol als ze worden gebruikt in ijzige omstandigheden.
Flink inpakken voorkomt dat ze verkouden worden en neuzig gaan klinken.......................... :Big Grin: 

Paul

----------

